# Vick's Vaporub



## JimD (Oct 18, 2007)

This was posted on another forum that I frequent.....
...... I haven't tried it yet.



VICKS....



"I love Vicks and know rubbing it on your throat or chest really does
relieve....but this is a new one on me.....Can't hurt trying it.... 
A believer in Vicks Vaporub ! Sorry, no graphic for this one, and
don't laugh, it works 100% of the time although the scientists at the
Canada Research council (who discovered it) aren't sure why. 
To stop nighttime coughing in a child (or adult as we found out
personally), put Vicks Vaporub generously on the bottom of the feet at
bedtime, then cover with socks. Even persistent, heavy, deep coughing
will stop in about 5 minutes and stay stopped for many, many hours of
relief. Works 100% of the time and is more effective in children than
even very strong prescription cough medicines. In addition it is
extremely soothing and comforting and they will sleep soundly. 
I heard the head of the Canada Research Council describe these findings
on the part of their scientists when they were investigating the
effectiveness and usage of prescription cough medicines in children as
compared to alternative therapies like acupressure. 
Just happened to tune in A.M. Radio and picked up this guy talking about
why cough medicines in kids often do more harm than good due to the
chemical makeup of these strong drugs so, I listened. 

It was a surprising finding and found to be more effective than
prescribed medicines for children at bedtime, and in addition, to have a
soothing and calming effect on sick children who then went on to sleep
soundly. 

My wife tried it on herself when she had a very deep constant and
persistent cough a few weeks ago and it worked 100%! She said that it
felt like a warm blanket had enveloped her, coughing stopped in a few
minutes and believe me, this was a deep, (incredibly annoying!) every
few seconds uncontrollable cough, and she slept cough free for hours
every night that she used it. 
So, if you have Grandchildren, pass it on, if you end up sick, try it
yourself and you will be absolutely amazed by the effect."


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow! Nice to know. My husband could have used this the last three nights. I'll definitely be trying this next time I'm sick.:thumbup Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. I've never heard that. Got to run out and get some. I'll try it tonight. I hate cold/flu season.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 18, 2007)

Well.. now I am thinking I want a cough so I can try it out - I hate nighttime coughs!!

__________
Nadia


----------



## polly (Oct 18, 2007)

It could be due to the reflexology effect i suppose, your feet mirror your body, every organ in your body is mimiced in your feet and actually the ball of your foot relates to your lungs. A lot of things are really effective through your feet like the detox patches you can buy.

You can tell past present and future problems through the feet, and help to make them better as well its very clever and really does work!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2007)

I LOVE Vick Vaporub!! Heck, I just love the SMELL of it. 

When Em was a baby, I used to bathe her in the Johnson & Johnson's Soothing Vapor baby bath...I LOVED the smell so much!

Anyway, I find that Vicks Vaporub really works wonders...clears the sinuses, helps the cough...generally helps one feel better. 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 18, 2007)

We have some, it's great for when you have a really stuffy nose and your sinuses are all cloged up. When I have a cold can't really breath throw my nose, I just rub sum on my neck and chest and it clears you up, it's great to use before bed. It smells strong, but I think that it smells good. 

I'm not really sure how to discribe the smell besides strong. Any ideas?


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2007)

Menthol. :biggrin2:
*
TK Bunnies wrote: *


> I'm not really sure how to discribe the smell besides strong. Any ideas?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 18, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Menthol. :biggrin2:
> *
> TK Bunnies wrote: *
> 
> ...


YEP! My mom had it for us when we were little. I still remember that little bottle of the stuff, like vaseline. It smells very strong.:shock:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

My mom used to coat my chest with that stuff when I was a kid and I hated it, so I have never tried it as an adult. 

I remember she used to always make me wash it off thoroughly in the morning before I went out. She freaked if I didn't do it. :dunno


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

GAWD that stuff was killer sometimes. Mom would put it on our chests and then she'd pin a piece of flannel into an undershirt and put it on us under our jammies. The cover seems to help the benefit.

Rumor was that it could cause pneumonia if it was used too much and too often.

We have used the Vick's Vaposteam in vaporizers but it can actually ruin them... it gets all nasty after awhile.

My niece was always sick as a baby and in order to keep her nose clear, my sis inlaw would put it in her room and it did keep her opened up and everything would drain the next morning.


----------



## JimD (Oct 19, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Mom would put it on our chests and then she'd pin a piece of flannel into an undershirt and put it on us under our jammies. The cover seems to help the benefit.



ME, TOO!!

Grams would clean out a can, put a big glob of Vaporub in it, and then pour in boiling water. She'd have us put our face over it, put a towel over our head, and have us breath it in until it stopped steaming.
It really worked good.....but don't open your eyes!!!


----------



## nermal71 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok here are a few uses that many don't realize. If you have to go into a very bad smelling situation (animal rescue for one) put some right inside your nose just a bit in. You won't smell that bad stuff. Also when I am suffering from bad nausea it seems to help just putting some where I can smell it. I had been told to try this by a nurse and finally was desperate enough to do it and it does work well.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 20, 2007)

*I like Vicks too, but hated how it felt on my chest. So my mom slathered on the Vicks, then put a towel over it and then my pyjamas. Ihaven't used Vicks since I was little, I should buy some for the next time I'm sick. Though I don't get sick often, anymore. *knocks on wood**

*~Diana*


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2007)

I've also heard that police and crime scene investigators use it so they don't smell the things they encounter (as much).

*nermal71 wrote: *


> Ok here are a few uses that many don't realize. If you have to go into a very bad smelling situation (animal rescue for one) put some right inside your nose just a bit in. You won't smell that bad stuff. Also when I am suffering from bad nausea it seems to help just putting some where I can smell it. I had been told to try this by a nurse and finally was desperate enough to do it and it does work well.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Mom would put it on our chests and then she'd pin a piece of flannel into an undershirt and put it on us under our jammies. The cover seems to help the benefit.
> ...



What was with the flannel and stuff? 

I'm getting sick. *whine* So I guess I need VICKS - errgh.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 29, 2007)

Rosie, cops use it? Wow, will have to ask my brother, as he is in training for state police and will graduate in December.

Bo, getting sick? You poor thing,I just got done with a nasty cold. Still coughing stuff up, bleck.

I hope you concure it and get over it asap!:hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks. yes, the stupid cough thing is coming on I think.

You know, we use it sometimes to keep from smelling scent glands when we clean them!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, apparently when a dab is put underneath each nostril (on the upper lip) you can't smell anything but the vaporub...which comes in handy with crime scenes. 

I don't have any sort of REAL knowledge of this...unfortunately I gleened this from Silence of the Lambs and CSI's where a newbie was having trouble with the smell of this or that. 

:biggrin2:

OH!! I think I also read it in a true crime novel...
*
AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Rosie, cops use it? Wow, will have to ask my brother, as he is in training for state police and will graduate in December.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 29, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> I remember she used to always make me wash it off thoroughly in the morning before I went out. She freaked if I didn't do it. :dunno


Probably because of the eucalyptus in it, it would cause skin irritatio if left on too long I'd imagine...


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 29, 2007)

Fantatsic! I wonder if it works through hard skin LOL!


----------

